# Profile Pic Not Showing



## Qweklain (Jan 25, 2011)

I can not figure out why my profile picture is not showing? I have checked my options to make sure it was not unchecked for some reason, but everything is the way it should be. I have also tried making images quite a bit under 400x400 in case right on 400 was not okay, but that did not work either. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 25, 2011)

There's also a file-size requirement. Check that your picture isn't larger than the required size.


----------



## Qweklain (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah I should of mentioned that it is under that requirement as well and still no go.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 26, 2011)

Is it an animated gif? I think only MVP's can use animated gifs, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2011)

Are you changing your avatar or your profile pic? Avatar is the one you want for the pic in your little info bar in every post, and the profile pic is what goes on your profile. I can see your profile pic, but not one for your avatar.


----------



## Qweklain (Jan 27, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Are you changing your avatar or your profile pic? Avatar is the one you want for the pic in your little info bar in every post, and the profile pic is what goes on your profile. I can see your profile pic, but not one for your avatar.


Ahh, I was not aware that there were separate picture options for profile and avatar. That solved the issue, thanks Pyrdogga.


----------

